# Slingshots on TV tonite



## Jtslingshoter (Dec 18, 2009)

Tonite at 10 PM Eastern time The History channel series Top Shot will feature slingshots in a competition.


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

i cant wait!!!! its guna be sweet


----------



## Jtslingshoter (Dec 18, 2009)

Ya it should be fun to watch. JT


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks for letting us know!!!!


----------



## haertig (Jul 30, 2010)

I set it to record on my DVR. There are a lot of those Top Shot shows on HIST today (I've never heard of nor watched any before). When I was programming the DVR to record the slingshot episode I noticed that this series comes on repeatedly today (but each one appears to be a different episode).


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

yes, top shot is a favorite show of mine to watch on sundays. the show tests some of the top marksman in the world with different weapons. i have been waiting for this eppisode all season!


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Cool!!! I wonder if I can see it online???


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

In fact... its already online. http://www.hulu.com/watch/168076/top-shot-the-razors-edge


----------



## Jtslingshoter (Dec 18, 2009)

I'll just wait and watch it tonite. JT


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

i just watched and its only knifes


----------



## Jtslingshoter (Dec 18, 2009)

Was it the whole episode?


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

yah! they used throwing knifes


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

You didnt watch it all. Slingshots were at the end. Not sure if this is the same episode that is on tonight. But they shot slingshots for sure.


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

Yah, irecorded it and I'll watch later


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

The slingshot part starts at about 32 minutes in. The Chief is in it too!


----------



## Jtslingshoter (Dec 18, 2009)

Thanks for the info scott. JT


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

That was fun!!! Chief A.J. was their teaching coach. Nice job Chief!!!







It's just good to see any slingshot shooting get some air-time!!!!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Chief AJ is awesome. Buying his slingshot. I love that dude.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Just watched it! Awesome! Glad to see slingshots getting some publicity!! Great job Chief!!


----------



## Jtslingshoter (Dec 18, 2009)

That was great. Looked like the chief sure had fun. JT


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

very nice, i just watched it. they shot good for not have shot the "right way"


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Not a bad series over all, but it doesn't quite live up to the beginning hype, they advertised it as being contests with all types weapons and to date it's been almost entirely guns with one show devoted to longbows with a challenge using cross bows and tonight's episode of throwing knives with a slingshot challenge...they should have had whole shows with slingshots, slings, spears, tomahawks, etc. Oh well can't have everything...and I really hate the whole stab your team mate in the back mentality that seems to be the norm anymore for competition shows, it's sad I remember when a team was supposed to work together...

Congrats to the Chief, nice little segment that he did...


----------



## pawzzz (Jan 15, 2010)

Well done Chief A.J. ! You did the sport proud. The slow motion shots were awesome !


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I agree that the show did not live up to its hype. When I watched the first show where they were using spotting scopes and saying "up a little and over a little", I thought these shooters are supposed to be professionals? What does up a little and over a little mean to a shooter? I guess the shooter would need to ask, how much up and how much over. I guess they never heard of the clock face method of spotting, but I noticed that in a latter show that they did use it. I guess someone clued them in. There were quite a few things that just did not look professional to me. I shot on a rifle team in late fifties and we had our act down a lot better than they seem to have. The show was good enough though to get me to watch it. -- Tex


----------



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

Right Bill=Too much hype, I'm an OLD Marine, and surely I can out weapon use many of the top shot PRO'S yet, I got grandkids older'n some of those folk, LOTTA HYPE,,, anyway I guess Chief did OK since those guys weren't familiar with a slingshot or the proper function, anyway they hit something with the marble








At least it was better than the old GONG show











Tex-Shooter said:


> I agree that the show did not live up to its hype. When I watched the first show where they were using spotting scopes and saying "up a little and over a little", I thought these shooters are supposed to be professionals? What does up a little and over a little mean to a shooter? I guess the shooter would need to ask, how much up and how much over. I guess they never heard of the clock face method of spotting, but I noticed that in a latter show that they did use it. I guess someone clued them in. There were quite a few things that just did not look professional to me. I shot on a rifle team in late fifties and we had our act down a lot better than they seem to have. The show was good enough though to get me to watch it. -- Tex


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

I`m surprised chief aj didnt show them guys the proper draw position.
Plus...at 20 feet....you could almost hit them with your syes closed.
It was kinda lame in all respects.
BB


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

After watching them shoot my girl said that she could have done better.


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

harpersgrace said:


> After watching them shoot my girl said that she could have done better.


hahaha, they didnt do to good. but you have to give them a little credit


----------



## Papa Total loss (Jun 1, 2010)

Whaaaaaaa I can not see the program somehow . Can I find it on You Tube or Vimeo ??

Have Fun 
PTL


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Papa if you go to History.com and click on videos you'll be able to watch it there, it's at the end of the knife throwing segment.

http://www.history.c...the-razors-edge


----------



## snakeshack (Jul 15, 2010)

I would have also liked to see the mane challenge be slingshots.







Oh well, maybe next year... Oh and great job Chief AJ!


----------

